# Just an oilpan they said...



## EPICYUZER (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello dear friends,

After taking the term speedbump too literally and speeding over it my oilpan was the victim of a crack that started a horror series of oil leakage. I figured that out the morning after waking up to my car having fun in an oil puddle. So I pushed her into my garage and started taking the 24 bolts off leaving the driver's side ones for last (worst choice I've made in my life). And when it was time for me to take the last one out, the allan key head broke off the allan key to remain in the last bolt and my life has been headed towards doom ever since. I tried hammering a flathead screwdriver on the edges of the allan key head without luck. I was wondering if anyone had any advice for me. most stripped bolt removers are too big to fit in the cavity leading to the bolt.


ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED TO SAVE MY DARLING. I MISS THE WAY SHE USED TO PURRR


--
mk4 gti vr6 12v with headers and an exaust


----------



## got_boost (Dec 5, 2001)

this on a vr6 or the 30v v6? I'm assuming a vr and you are trying for the bolts up near the flywheel.
Not sure of what you have invested in tools but I love my turbo sockets.i have a set of 1/4" sockets that I'm sure would fit up in there,i bought mine off my snap on dealer but they are not made by snap on.if you're not sure of what these are do a quick google search,they are not a bulky socket with those stupid splines inside.


----------



## EPICYUZER (Oct 23, 2013)

They're the ones by the transmission and yes it's the vr6 12v engine


----------



## EPICYUZER (Oct 23, 2013)

I looked online and found this is that the tool you were talking about? Because I bought a 13 piece set from here and they don't fit in the cavity leading to the bolt on the tranny side.

Hyperlinks everywhere!


----------



## got_boost (Dec 5, 2001)

Those are not the same ones I have,same idea though.mine are a chrome non impact version so the walls are thinner not to mention mine are 1/4" drive not 3/8" so again mine are smaller in a few different ways.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007P1V9AW/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=

Here is a set close to mine,again mine are chrome but very close in size.a bit smaller than the 3/8 set you linked to.


----------



## EPICYUZER (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I found an extraction drill bit as well that im trying to use to drill that mo***^&#* out hopefully that'll work. It's so god damn cold tho :'(


----------



## gettajetta13 (Jun 22, 2008)

damn..time to ge creative..either drill it out or at least drill out the center of the bolt and then pound something like an over sized drill bit into it. make sure its a long bit. then vise grips on the end of it?!. or if its a steel bolt i'd say tac weld a little rod to it and then vise grip the bottom of it. I've done that in hte past with rusted bolts. good luck


----------

